# Tomcat - native library fehlt



## byte (5. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich meinen Tomcat 6 starte, bekomme ich folgende Meldung im Log, mit der ich nicht so viel anfangen kann:


```
INFO: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: 
/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0_06/jre/lib/i386/client:/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0_06/jre/lib/i386:/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0_06/jre/../lib/i386
```

Bin im Netz nicht wirklich fündig geworden, was diese Meldung angeht. Hat jemand einen Tipp, was die Meldung bedeutet und was ich tun kann/ muss?

TIA byto


----------



## ms (5. Mrz 2008)

Schau mal hier: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/apr.html

ms


----------



## HLX (5. Mrz 2008)

Kenn ich. Mir hat allerdings diese Erklärung gereicht:
saloon.javaranch.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=56&t=004610

Ignoriere die Meldung einfach. Man kann wohl in der 'server.xml' einen Listener entfernen, so dass die Meldung entfällt.


----------



## byte (5. Mrz 2008)

Hm ok, das ist es mir nicht wert. Dann ignorier ichs einfach.


----------



## sammi (4. Feb 2009)

8tC3Pr djG39Bsk4chHy2M0xpk2Fv


----------

